# Accepted !!!



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so excited! I'm very happy to share this news with my SM family: I was just notified of my acceptance to the Masters program at the University of Paris for Global Communications. I'm really excited about the curriculum and, of course, being in one of the cultural capitals of the world. 

Leila and I will be packing up and heading out to Europe in mid-August. The program begins in September and is a full calendar year. I've spent lots of time in France, so I'm not nervous but SO excited to get back. I'm glad Leila will be there with me through this time abroad, too. She'll be my only family and friend to begin with  Who could ask for a better companion? :wub:

I'm already considering how I'll get her food/grooming products, etc. shipped over to Europe. Maybe I'll have to have things shipped to my parents' and they'll have to send it over to me. Anyone know of companies that ship internationally? 

Who knows, maybe when we get over there we'll have to plan a trip out to see Heini or Milo :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

YAY! That's great news! Congratulations and lucky littler Leila gets to experience France at such a young age. What a luky pair you two are. I'm sure you'll both enjoy it very much.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! How exciting to move to Paris!!! Fabulous!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww congrats Ashley!!! I'm so happy for you! You and Leila are so lucky. I wish I could pack up and go to Paris too! LOL.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How awesome. What an exciting adventure.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!! and best Wishes to you! What a wonderful experience for you! ( and Leila too!... such a doggie-friendly city! )
My hubby and I visited Paris some years back and loved it! The 'locals' were very kind and helpful to us and made our visite there all the more enjoyable!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

How exciting! What an experience you're going to have!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratsss!!!!! :chili::chili::chili: That is sooo awsome! I hope to visit there next summer for my grad present! Of course Gigi will be there too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations, Ashley!!!:cheer: So exciting. That is going to be awesome. You are so lucky. I can't even get to france for a week and you're going for a year.:thumbsup: What better company for Paris then your chien, Leila. They're supposed to be so dog-friendly. Can't wait to hear about your and her adventures in Paris. :Waiting:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations!!! This news is just great.....You have to keep us informed and lots of pics of Paris!!!! I am so happy for you and you get to take you little girl~~~~She will come back barking in French~~~:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*CONGRATS!* Happy you are taking Leila with you. Does France have a quarentine period?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

:ThankYou:EVERYONE!! I'm so glad to have so many people to share in my excitement  Actually, neither my mother or my boyfriend have answered my call so you're all the first to know! LOL 




ilovemymaltese said:


> I hope to visit there next summer for my grad present! Of course Gigi will be there too!


If you end up coming, you'll have to let me know. I'll be there at least through Sept. 2011 (maybe longer if my internship leads to a job there!) so we could meet up/show you around! 



Starsmom said:


> Happy you are taking Leila with you. Does France have a quarentine period?


No quarantine period. I will have to have proof of rabies vaccine, health certificate from Vet from no more than 5 days before arrival, and a microchip. I'll be contacting the Embassy to be sure there's nothing else, but it was fairly clear that quarantine was not part of the requirement--THANK GOODNESS! :thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! That is exciting! 

This reminds me of something I did a few years back on a much smaller scale. I took a summer program up in Montreal and took my dogs with me. At the time that was Cloud and Cameo. I found that they helped me to meet people. I even ended up with a nightly playdate in the neighborhood park. It was a wonderful experience. Bon Chance!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

That is so great! Congratulations!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratultions!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That's fantastic! I hope you and Leila have a blast and enjoy the program to its fullest! :cheer: Congrats!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow !!! Congratulations..............Now you can buy Leila all those fabulous Parisian fashions and send us pictures of her at all those famous landmarks!!



Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Ashley, This is fantastic news ! How exciting for you !

I am leaving for a 5 country European vacation May 13th and we will be in France May 23-29th ( I can not wait!) The days in France are divided by 3 in the Loire valley at a Chateau and 3 days in Paris in the 5th arrondisement.

I'll give you a review after we get back.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOOOO Congrats  Wish you all the best in the new adventure and new study program 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!!!!
Get Miss Leila a pet passport so she can travel freely through out Europe!! (and come to Ireland and have a playdate with my fluffs )


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Wow! That is exciting!
> 
> This reminds me of something I did a few years back on a much smaller scale. I took a summer program up in Montreal and took my dogs with me. At the time that was Cloud and Cameo. I found that they helped me to meet people. I even ended up with a nightly playdate in the neighborhood park. It was a wonderful experience. Bon Chance!


Leila certainly is a great conversation starter! I'm confident she'll help me find friends  That's another reason I'm very excited for her to be coming with me. 



poptart said:


> Wow !!! Congratulations..............Now you can buy Leila all those fabulous Parisian fashions and send us pictures of her at all those famous landmarks!!


You bet I will! It'll be photos galore!



EmmasMommy said:


> I am leaving for a 5 country European vacation May 13th and we will be in France May 23-29th ( I can not wait!) The days in France are divided by 3 in the Loire valley at a Chateau and 3 days in Paris in the 5th arrondisement.
> 
> I'll give you a review after we get back.


Please do! 



amby said:


> Congrats!!!!
> Get Miss Leila a pet passport so she can travel freely through out Europe!! (and come to Ireland and have a playdate with my fluffs )


Ah good idea! How do I go about that?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Ah good idea! How do I go about that?


over here we go to the vet and they sort it, so I presume its the same for you.
The passport is great - she should have all the requirements(rabies shot etc.)
I think she would need to get blood tests done 6 months before entering countries such as Ireland and the UK.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!
I've had Crystal and Angelyn (both of this forum) send me things to China, so I'm sure France will be even easier!

Also in our neighborhood in paris (7th arrondisement but a 3 minute walk to st. germain des pres in the 6th), I've seen a few nicely groomed Maltese around..one or two, plus a Yorkie or two...so perhaps you can find a good shop for supplies in the 6th, 7th or 16th arrondisements!

Congratulations again!! That's just so cool!!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Ashley, that is such fabulous news!!! You and Leila are going to have such a grand adventure!!!! :aktion033:

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> I've had Crystal and Angelyn (both of this forum) send me things to China, so I'm sure France will be even easier!
> 
> Also in our neighborhood in paris (7th arrondisement but a 3 minute walk to st. germain des pres in the 6th), I've seen a few nicely groomed Maltese around..one or two, plus a Yorkie or two...so perhaps you can find a good shop for supplies in the 6th, 7th or 16th arrondisements!
> ...


My university is in the 7th, so I'm going to try to get an apt. as close to there as possible. Do you go back often? Maybe one day I'll get to meet little miss Bisou! :thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Actually there is a good chance of that! How much fun would that be?! If I go for 4-6 weeks, I'll take Bisou with me..but if it's only for 2 weeks, I don't. We go back about 2x a year.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congratulations! that is awesome!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Many congrats also from me, Ashley! That sounds great! 

May be you plan a trip to Germany one day! :chili:
You can search for shops in France or Europe for your food and grooming products. I order everything here in Germany because the shipping is definately cheaper! We have many shops here with a huge choice of products! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Alexa said:


> Many congrats also from me, Ashley! That sounds great!
> 
> May be you plan a trip to Germany one day! :chili:
> You can search for shops in France or Europe for your food and grooming products. I order everything here in Germany because the shipping is definately cheaper! We have many shops here with a huge choice of products!
> ...


Thanks! I'm sure I'll venture over to Germany at one point! I think we need to plan a Euro-Maltese Meet-Up! B)

I'll have to get names from you of some good places in Germany I could ship from in case I don't find anything in France. It'd be much cheaper than shipping from the States!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Thanks! I'm sure I'll venture over to Germany at one point! *I think we need to plan a Euro-Maltese Meet-Up! B)*
> 
> I'll have to get names from you of some good places in Germany I could ship from in case I don't find anything in France. It'd be much cheaper than shipping from the States!


For sure!!:thumbsup:

ETA - I get most of Milo's grooming things and stuff from the states and shipping isn't too bad.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Thanks! I'm sure I'll venture over to Germany at one point! I think we need to plan a Euro-Maltese Meet-Up! B)
> 
> I'll have to get names from you of some good places in Germany I could ship from in case I don't find anything in France. It'd be much cheaper than shipping from the States!





amby said:


> For sure!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ETA - I get most of Milo's grooming things and stuff from the states and shipping isn't too bad.


Your both very welcome! Please let me know what products you're looking for! Will share the shop-addresses with you! 

Wow, a Euro-Maltese-Meet-Up sounds fantastic! Hopefully we can arrange something!!! :chili:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

That is awesome!! Congratulations!!!


----------

